
Layer Is Shutting Down - Four8Five
https://blog.contus.com/layer-shutting-down/
======
Four8Five
Ignoring the obvious vendor ad, it's pretty sad that Layer is shutting down
considering they won TechCrunch Disrupt in 2013.

